# Problema con L7912 en fuente de + 12V -12V



## yoglorfindel (Jul 24, 2010)

Aupa gente:

Espero que podais ayudarme *POR*q*UE* me estoy volviendo loco. Estoy montando un fuente estabilizada de + 12V y - 12V para alimentar un circuito con AO siguiendo el esquema que os muestro utilizando un L7812CV y un L7912CV.
La rama de los 12V no me da ningun problema, pero el 7912 me da -24.1V estables en vez de los -12V que deberia!!! He probado con otros 2 L7912CV y me pasa lo mismo, mas o menos me dan -24V, tanbien lo he intentado con un L7905CV que tenia por ahi y me da -21,4V.

No se me ocurre que puedo estar haciendo mal, he revisado el circuito un millon de veces pero no veo nada raro y ya no se que pensar.

Agradeceria una ayudita

Venga pues


----------



## Electronec (Jul 24, 2010)

El esquema está perfecto.

Tiene que ser alguna tonteria, algo inadvertido.

En el foro hay temas abiertos sobre esto, gente que está preguntando lo mismo.

Saludos.


----------



## Ferny (Jul 24, 2010)

Hola

Mira que estén bien conectados los pines del 7912, es decir que:

Pin 1 --> A la rama central de 0V
Pin 2 --> Al negativo del rectificador de diodos
Pin 3 --> A la rama de -12V

El pinout es distinto en el 78XX que en el 79XX, aunque supongo que ya lo habrás tenido en cuenta... O eso o estás pinchando el voltímetro en puntos incorrectos del circuito. Me parece muy raro de todas formas XD

Suerte


----------



## Traviato (Jul 24, 2010)

No sé si te has dado cuenta de que el conexionado es distinto en los 78xx y en los 79xx


```
[URL]http://www.datasheetcatalog.org/datasheet2/8/0ishsf7y9sp31h690e60g8gclc3y.pdf[/URL]
[URL]http://www.datasheetcatalog.org/datasheet/stmicroelectronics/2149.pdf[/URL]
```
 
Saludos.


----------



## pepilve (Jul 24, 2010)

Que encapsulado estas usando? Los pins 2 y 3 se intercambian entre el TO 220 y el TO3.
Saludos


----------



## yoglorfindel (Jul 24, 2010)

Muchas gracias por las respuestas, si, estoy seguro que es una tonteria por no descubro donde fallo. 

Las conexiones diferentes del L7912 ya las conocia del datasheet y las he comprobado, y con el tester coloco la punta negativa en la masa comun, la misma con la que mido la salida del 7812 que da bien. ¿no os ha pasado nunca esto??. 

He probado tambien ha montar solo la rama negativa, metiendo uno de los pines del trafo y el comun al rectificador, la salida positiva la tomo como masa y la salida negativa (-33V) la paso por el polo negativo del condensador (el polo positivo a masa y la meto al pin 2 del 7912. El resultado es el mismo salen unos 24 V. Midiendo con el tester comando como masa la salida positiva del rectificador leo en el 7912:
Pin 1: 0V
Pin 2: -33.2V
Pin 3: -24,1V

Tb he comprobado las salidas de alterna del trafo; las dos ramas de los extremos 23.7V respecto a la del centro y 47.6 entre ellas. ya no se que pensar.

Tambien he probado este otro circuito, y tocate los pies, cuando lo conecto se me calientan a saco los rectificadores y el trafo. Es correcto puentear el polo positivo de un rectificador con el negativo del otro??

los encapsulados son TO-220


----------



## Electronec (Jul 24, 2010)

¿No tendras mal conectado el puente rectificador, o que este, esté estropeado?

El tester ¿no estará mal?

Saludos.


----------



## yoglorfindel (Jul 24, 2010)

Pues no creo, las conexiones del pueste son muy claras, y lo conecto de la misma forma que para la rama del 7812 que funciona perfectamente.
La verdad es que el tester es de los cutrecillos, pero hasta ahora me ha medido medido bien. Nose, el lunes puedo probar con uno del curro, pero no me parece probable que este estropeado.


----------



## Cacho (Jul 24, 2010)

Una sola palabra: Fotos.

De arriba y de abajo de la plaqueta. Así todos podríamos adivinar un tanto mejor dónde está el problema 

Saludos


----------



## yoglorfindel (Jul 24, 2010)

Dalo por hecho jejeje, hoy no me da tiempo *POR*q*UE* he quedado en un ratillo, pero mañana os pongo el "book" de mis chapucillas jejejej.

Muchas gracias


----------



## yoglorfindel (Jul 26, 2010)

Aupa Gente:

Siento haber tardado en colgar las fotos, pero la resaca me jugó una mala pasada ayer jejeje.
He simplificado el circuito al maximo. Trafo-rectificador-condensador-l7912. Os envio una foto del circuito general, detalle del trafo, detalle del circuito, detalle midiendo la entrada del L7912 en el pin 2 y detalle leyendo la salida en el pin 3.
Por favor quitadme esta espina...


----------



## Ferny (Jul 26, 2010)

No veo el marking del rectificador pero las conexiones están un poco extrañas, los rectificadores que he visto suelen tener el + y - juntos o bien los dos ~ juntos. Mira a ver si lo tienes bien conectado (las patitas ~ al transformador, y las + y - al condensador).


----------



## Cacho (Jul 26, 2010)

Me sumo a lo que dice Ferny y agrego: ¿Cómo conectaste el trafo?.

Yo veo sólo dos de sus terminales conectados... La alterna la tenés que tomar de los dos extremos de sus bobinados (los dos cables negros) y la tierra es la toma central (el blanco). Fijate, que así como está conectado no es algo muy bonito.

Saludos


----------



## Electronec (Jul 26, 2010)

No entiendo nada;

Veamos:

24*1,4142=33,94Vcd  → Vamos bien............(Valor antes del LM)....pero despues, ¿donde estas midiendo para que te aparezcan los 24,64V? se supone que ese valor sería antes del puente y en alterna ....y las puntas de prueba las tienes en el LM.
¿No tendras algo chamuscao? , y me sumo a lo de los compañeros.

Saludos.


----------



## Nicko_2310 (Jul 26, 2010)

O entendi mal las fotos o ninguna rama te da los 12v correspondiente 
Un problema en este caso no seria la potencia a disipar de los reguladores ???
Te fijaste si levantan temperatura porque en las fotos no habia disipador 

Me sumo a la conexion del  trafo y el disipador 

Para que te ayudes mejor fijate por etapas


----------



## Ferny (Jul 26, 2010)

Te faltaría además poner un condensador a la salida de un valor pequeño (entre 1uF y 10uF va bien), o sea entre el pin 3 y el 1 (OUTPUT y GROUND), ojo con la polaridad (positivo a GROUND, negativo a OUTPUT), y también una resistencia de carga en paralelo con él para que el regulador no esté "en vacío" (prueba alguna entre 4k7 y 10k). Con esto y revisando las conexiones que decíamos antes tiene que funcionar...


----------



## yoglorfindel (Jul 26, 2010)

Aupa Chabales:

En primer lugar muchas gracias por todas vuestras respuestas y vuestra ayuda.
Dicho voy a contestaros a ver si encontramos la solución, por favor corregidme donde me equivoque y agarraos que viene un chapón.

El trafo que tengo tiene el secundario con toma central (así me le vendieron aunque no he comprobado la continuidad entre los cables) siendo la toma central el cable blanco. De esta forma el trafo me da 48 VAC entre los 2 cables negros y 24VAC entre cada uno de los cables negros con la toma central. La idea era utilizar este trafo siguiendo bien el esquema de la fuente1 o de la fuente 2 que colgué más arriba para tener la rama positiva y la negativa, pero como este circuito era un ejemplo simplificado del problema con el 7912, solo he montado la rama negativa y el rectificador lo he alimentado con un cable negro y la toma central (o sea 24VAC) como si el trafo únicamente tuviera un secundario de 24VAC. He medido la tensión que le llega al rectificador y efectivamente le llegan 24VAC, de todas mañana probare la conexión que me decís conectando los 2 cables negros al rectificador y utilizando la toma central como masa.

El rectificador no sé si es raro *POR*q*UE* yo hasta ahora solo había utilizado de los redondos, pero el marking es el siguiente de izda a dcha tal y como aparece en la foto:
~ + ~ - (mañana intentare sacar un foto más clara)
De forma que a los pines ~ conecto un cable negro del trafo y la toma central, el pin - va al polo negativo del condensador y el pin + al polo positivo del condensador (masa).

En el L7912, el pin 1 está conectado al positivo del condensador (masa), el pin 2 está conectado al negativo del condensador y en el pin 3 leo la salida del L7912.

En el circuito ningún elemento se me calienta y las mediciones las hago con la punta negativa del multimetro en el positivo del condensador (masa) y la punta positiva primero en el pin 2 del 7912 para ver la entrada y luego en el pin 3 para leer la salida.

Si, sé que faltaría un pequeño condensador a la salida del L7912 (o dos según algunos esquemas), pero entiendo que la función de ese condensador es la de filtrar y mejorar la salida del chip, y no creo que milagrosamente me baje la salida de -24 a -12 jejeje. De cualquier forma mañana se lo pongo. 

¿A qué te refieres con la resistencia de carga para que trabaje en vacío???.¿Cómo la conecto, y que función hace???

A ver, os comento mis impresiones; al medir la tensión de entrada del L7912 y ver que recibe -33.94 VDC, esto tiene que indicar que tanto el trafo como el rectificador están funcionando bien y que las conexiones están bien hechas; por lo tanto el problema debe estar en el L7912. Lo primero que pensé es que lo había quemado en algún momento, por eso compre otro y probé con este nuevo y otros 2 (otro L7912 y un L7905) que tenía por casa de otras fuentes desmontadas. Al ver que el problema persistía descarte que el chip estuviera mal y pensé que tal vez la alimentación era excesiva; según el datasheet, la máxima alimentación en -35VDC y los -34 que da el rectificador están en el límite, así que utilicé una fuente variable estabilizada comercial para alimentar el L7912 con -15 VDC (3 V más que la salida que tiene que dar el chip); ahora no recuerdo que salida me daba (lógicamente no eran -24VDC) pero tampoco eran las deseados -12 VDC.

Aquí se me acabaron las ideas.


----------



## Cacho (Jul 26, 2010)

Bueno...
Probá poniendo una resistencia de 5k6 o 6k8 entre tierra y la salida. Eso le va a servir de carga al regulador, que a veces en vacío se ponen tontos. Los valores no son nada crítico, podés poner cualquier cosa, sólo que en 1/4W  te pasás de la potencia bastante rápido.

Si no funciona así... Un condensador de 100nF antes de la entrada y otro después de la salida te van a servir para probarlo en condiciones más "educadas", pero no suelen ser imprescindibles.

Si así no anda...
Vamos por un divisor para meterle menos tensión a la entrada y seguimos.

Saludos


----------



## yoglorfindel (Jul 27, 2010)

Tengo una resistencia de 270 Ohmios de 1 W. valdra??


----------



## Ferny (Jul 27, 2010)

Potencia = 12^2 / 270 = 144/270 = 0.53W

Como 0,53W < 1W, sí vale...


----------



## yoglorfindel (Jul 27, 2010)

URRAAAA!!!!, Mano de santo, ha sido ponele la resitencia de carga y ya me da -12.1V clavados jejejej.

Ahora me surge una duda; si al montar el PCB no le pongo ninguna resistencia de carga, en vacio el L7912 me dará -24V y al conectarle algo se estabilizará en -12; pero antes de estabilizarse, el elemento conectado no estaria recibiendo un pico de -24V que podria quemarlo???, Deberia añadir al diseño una resistencia de carga???, en ningun esquema de los que he visto la tiene. Entiendo que esta resistencia "comeria" parte de la corriente que es capaz de dar el L7912. ¿La colocación de una resistencia de carga t*AM*b*IÉN* es aplicable al L7812 y al L317??


----------



## Ferny (Jul 27, 2010)

Yo sí que se la añadiría, pero una más grande para que no te consuma mucho, ponle entre 4k7 y 10k que debería funcionar igual... Y esto es válido también para los otros reguladores.

Un saludo


----------



## yoglorfindel (Jul 27, 2010)

De acuerdo, muchisimas gracias, lo hare. En cuanto diseñe el PCB os lo cuelgo a ver que os parece

Tengo una duda; mirando el dataseet de los reguladores, aconsejan poner a la entrada y salida de estos condensadores pequeños (0.1-1 microfaradio), sin embargo en esquemas que he bajado por ahi, para estos mismos componentes proponen condensadores mucho mas grandes (10-100 microfaradios). Cual es la opción mas acertada???


----------



## Electronec (Jul 27, 2010)

Referente a la resistencia de carga, ya que tienes que ponerla, podrias aprovechar y poner un led de encendido con su correspondiente resistencia.

Saludos.


----------



## Cacho (Jul 27, 2010)

Depende...

El asunto con esos condensadores es el desacople. Supongo que los condensadores grandes que ves son los de la rectificación.
Vendrían trafo, puente rectificador, condensadores grandes (algunos miles de uF), 100nF, regulador, 100nF, condensador chicho (1-10uF). Si es así, vamos perfecto. 
Si es distinto, ¿cómo es?.

Saludos


----------



## yoglorfindel (Jul 28, 2010)

No exactamente, me refiero a que siguiendo las indicaciones de los data sheet, por ejemplo la rama del L7912 seria: trafo, rectificador, condensador de 2200 uF, condensador *0.33 uF*, L7912, condensador *0.1 uF*.

Y los esquemas que he visto son del tipo: trafo, rectificador, condensador 2200 uF, L7912, condensador *100 uF*

Me imagino que el resultado será practicamente el mismo, pero me ha parecido curioso. ¿alguna opinion??

Venga pues, un saludo


----------



## Felix Juan (Jul 28, 2010)

Yo te propongo otra solución sobre el primer circuito. Te adjunto una pequeña modificación sobre el primer circuito en el que verás que he añadido un par de diodos en polarización inversa tanto en la rama positiva como en la negativa.

Este problema que tu tienes salió hace un montón de años en la revista Elektor (edición española). Especialmente cuando con esta fuente se alimentan AOs. Decían que la causa del problema es que entre estos componentes (los reguladores de tensión y los AOs) se crea un componente parásito, en concreto un tiristor. Que cuando se conecta la corriente hay una fracción de segundo durante la cual el 7812 da -0.6V (en estos montajes simétricos, no en montajes de solo regulación positiva), y que esto dispara el tiristor parásito bloqueando los reguladores. También a veces ocurría que el 7812 daba 0V como si tuviera un cortocircuito, ¡y estaba alimentando simples AOs que apenas consumen corriente!

Pues eso, prueba lo de los diodos como alternativa a lo de las resistencias y no tendrás el problema de tener 24V cuando el circuito está sin carga.

Por cierto, coger un trafo de salida 24V (que te va a dar ~36V despues de rectificar) para atacar a un 78 ó 7912 es una auténtica burrada. A estos reguladores les vale con unos 3V más de entrada que de salida. Y cuantos menos voltios de entrada menos potencia tendrán que disipar. Hala, suerte.


----------



## yoglorfindel (Jul 29, 2010)

Aupa Felix, muchas gracias por la respuesta, si el trafo es muy grande para esto, pero el circuito entero tambien tiene otra rama para una salida variable 3-30 mediante un l317.

Mu interesante lo de los diodos, ¿tiene alguna ventaja espedial?? es que si no la tiene prefiero poner las resistencias para añadur un led en cada rama. ¿alguna opinion sobre los condensadores


----------



## Felix Juan (Jul 29, 2010)

La ventaja de los diodos es (era) solucionar el problema. Cuando tuve este problema se me caía la alimentación positiva aunque le pusiera una carga fija. Si ya has resuelto el problema con las resistencias no hace falta que los pongas, pero si te vuelve a pasar prueba con los diodos.

Lo de las resistencias de carga está bien, especialmente para ponerle unos leds. Los led en cada rama vienen muy bien para ver de un vistazo que todo funciona (además, un montaje con lucecicas siempre queda más bonito).

Lo de los condensadores: Te adjunto dibujo de cómo lo solía montar yo (aunque C5 y C6 los ponía de 100uF, como mucho, y normalmente de 10uF). La misión de C3-C4 y los otros dos que te he puesto a la salida de los reguladores es elmininar ruidos de mayor frecuencia que suelen venir del rizado del propio regulador. Aunque un condensador gordo debería servir tanto para frecuencias altas como para bajas, la realidad es que cada uno sirve para una cosa según su construción. Un condensador cerámico de lenteja responde mejor a altas frecuencias que un electrolítico. Lo de las lineas inclinadas se usa para indicar que estos condensadores hay que conectarlos lo más cerca posible del regulador para que cumplan su misión.

En los datasheet de los AOs que vayas a usar, probablemente, también te indicará que pongas unas resistencias y condensadores en la alimentación (especialmente si vas a alimentar varios AOs en paralelo). Esto se usa para eliminar la interferencia de un AO en otro.

Pero todas estas precauciones dependen del nivel de precisión que necesites en tu montaje, porque a veces el tener tanto cuidado se convierte en una verdadera manía. Es decir, si estás montando un circuito HiFi tendrás todas las precauciones del mundo. Si tu AO simplemente va a ser un discriminador de nivel para encender un led entonces puedes empezar a quitar condensadores. No se si me explico...

Pues ala, que te aproveche y a ver si te queda bien el montaje (me he quedado con las ganas de saber si con los diodos que yo te propongo conseguías resolver el problema tal y como te ha ocurrido con las resistencias).

La verdad es que cada fabricante pone en sus datasheet algún detalle distinto sobre lo que debería ser el mismo componente.

Te adjunto dos datasheet de dos fabricantes del LM7912 donde sugieren lo de los diodos en sus ejemplos de aplicación.


----------



## apitz (Jul 31, 2010)

Mi hermano por lo que vi en el plano la conexiòn desde el transformador a los rectificadores no es correcta.
el terminar central del trasformador es masa y no hace falta utilizar dos rectificadores para tal fin.

Puedes escribir en busqueda de google fuentes simetricas y haz clip en imagenes


----------



## Electronec (Jul 31, 2010)

apitz dijo:


> Mi hermano por lo que vi en el plano la conexiòn desde el transformador a los rectificadores no es correcta.
> el terminar central del trasformador es masa y no hace falta utilizar dos rectificadores para tal fin.





Saludos.


----------



## apitz (Jul 31, 2010)

La toma central del transformador va a masa y usar un solo rectificador

el diagrama correcto es que te envio Felix Juan


----------



## Felix Juan (Ago 1, 2010)

yoglorfindel dijo:


> .
> 
> Tambien he probado este otro circuito, y tocate los pies, cuando lo conecto se me calientan a saco los rectificadores y el trafo. Es correcto puentear el polo positivo de un rectificador con el negativo del otro??
> 
> los encapsulados son TO-220


 
Es verdad lo que dice el amigo apitz. Este otro circuito con dos rectificadores no es correcto. Si sigues el camino de la corriente podrás ver como el hecho de unir los dos rectificadores produce un cortocircuito a la salida del transformador en los semiciclos negativos. Eso hace que se te caliente el transformador y los rectificadores (si no se te han frito ya). Al montaje inicial le puedes añadir mas 78XXs para tener las tensiones que quieras, pero ten cuidado con las tensiones de entrada. Estás manejando tensiones muy altas de entrada y esto hace que los reguladores tengan que disipar mucha potencia.

Cuenta fácil: 26V de entrada - 5V de salida = 21V
21V * 1A que puede suministrar un 7805 = 21W ¡Una pequeña estufa!

Piensa que hay soldadores de 15W que funden estaño y todo. En el montaje original para 12V tienes unos 36V de entrada, lo que hacen 24V de diferencia. Si le pides 1A al regulador tienes otros 24W de auténtico calor que tienes que disipar.

Ala, a ver si te sale y ya nos contarás que alimentas.


----------



## yoglorfindel (Ago 4, 2010)

Aupa de nuevo:

Aunque he tardado un poco lo prometido es deuda y aquí os dejo la fuente y el PCB. Todavía no he hecho el negativo así que se aceptan sugerencias. Las resistencias de 440 son de 0.5W y la de 1K5 de 1W. La idea del PCB es hacer un plano de masa pero como no controlo del todo el Eagle no me une los pines que son a masa y hay que unirlos a esta con líneas de fondo, un poco cutre pero funciona jejeje. Todos los pines que no están conectados a nada son masa y las 2 líneas top son puentes con cable para no tener que hacer la placa a 2 capas. Espero que os guste.

Sobre las potencias disipadas ya había hecho los cálculos y creo que he puesto disipadores en consecuencia:

El L7912 únicamente alimenta los amplificadores que tienen un consumo muy bajo (1.5 mA) por lo que la potencia seria: P1=(32-12)*0.0015=0.03 W. A este no le he puesto ningún disipador.

El L7812 alimenta el amplificador y un ventilador de 80mm que voy a poner para extraer el calor de la fuente, en total un consumo de aprox 0.08 A, por lo que: P2=(32-12)*0.08=1.6W. En principio, por lo que he leído, los TO-220 pueden disipar por si solos hasta 2 W, pero por si acaso le voy a poner un pequeño disipador en U donde los condensadores de 0.1 uF y 100 uF quedarían en medio (he probado y entra bien).

El LM317 es el que alimentaria motores paso a paso o servos y el que puede (aunque no es probable) que tenga que entregar toda su potencia; poniéndonos en el peor caso: P3=(32-5)*1)=27W. Para este ya he dejado más espacio para ponerle 2 disipadores uno de forma de U que sale desde abajo y otro que se coloca encima de txapela. Por lo que me dijeron en la tienda cuando los compre deben ser suficientes para disipar esa potencia y luego tendría fusto encima el ventilador de 80 mm.

Creeis que son suficientes??,

Venga pues, un saludo


----------



## Cacho (Ago 4, 2010)

Primero que nada, felicitaciones por la criatura que ya funciona.

Siguiendo por lo de los disipadores, acá *podés leer cómo se calculan*. No es complicado y sabrás si te alcanza o no para cada caso .

Por lo demás, veamos: Por el consumo que estás esperando de "los amplificadores" (operacionales estimo) no se justifica poner todo el sisteme este de regulación. Te diría que fueras por un par de zeners con sus resistencias limitadoras para esos (son mucho más baratos y chicos, además de ser fáciles de implementar.
En una rectificación aparte poné el 7812 para el ventilador, sólo para evitar el ruido que metería y que quizá pueda causarte algún dolor de cabeza.

Si mantenés el esquema como está, permitime unas sugerencias: A la salida de cada uno de los 3 reguladores, lo más cerca posible (físicamente), poné un condensador de 100nF. Después de ese, uno y sólo uno de 1 a 10uF. El diseño te va a quedar más prolijo y va a funcionar igual o mejor 

La propuesta de los zeners que te hacía más arriba es algo así:
​ 
No conecté el 317 completo ni le puse los diodos de protección ni nada de eso. Ponéselos vos si optás por este esquema.
Los valores de las resistencias reguladoras calculalos de acuerdo al consumo de tus amplis y los condensadores de 2200uF pueden ser mucho más chicos, que estás alimentando motores nomás y el ripple no es nada crítico, sobre todo en el caso del ventilador (el del 7812), donde hasta podés suprimir el condensador C1 

Le ponés los LEDs que quieras y los diodos de protección que consideres necesarios y... Listo 


Saludos


----------



## yoglorfindel (Ago 4, 2010)

Saludoss

Muchas gracias Cacho por tus consejos, corregiré los valores de los condensadores mañana. ¿En qué te basas para escoger esos valores??, ¿existe alguna fórmula o es a base de experiencia???

La idea de los zener es muy interesante, curiosamente poco antes de leer tu contestación había estado leyendo el hilo de "fuentes sin transformador" que trata sobre ello jejeje. Si el amplificador es un amplificador instrumental AD622 de ganancia variable para multiplicar la señal de un termopar por una ganancia de 200 a 800 (dependiendo del tipo de termopar), esta señal luego va a un conversor analógico digital y transmite el valor al ordenador. El consumo de este integrado es muy bajo, pero entiendo que cuanto más estable sea la alimentación del amplificador, la señal del termopar saldrá con menos ruido, no?? Desde luego si me dices que el ventilador puede meterme ruido separare su alimentación sin duda. ¿Crees que la alimentación con zeners es adecuada para este tipo de amplificadores??, ¿no salen las líneas rizadas al tener tan pocos condensadores y son más estables las salidas de los reguladores??.

El hilo sobre los disipadores me ha encantado, claro, sencillo y para toda la familia jejeje, pero tengo un pequeño problema, he estado buscando en la página de disipadores los que tengo yo en el Lm317 y solo he encontrado uno de ellos que es muy parecido. Es de tipo araña y la cuestión es que pone que tiene una resistencia térmica ridículamente baja (0.45 ºC/W), es esto posible??? Mañana saco un par de fotos a los disipadores y las subo. Una última duda, al final hablas sobre la utilización de un ventilador y dices que debe soplar hacia el disipador, sin embargo todos los ventiladores que he visto en fuentes o el del microchip mismo del ordenador extraen el aire del disipador, ¿Por qué?. También dices que la utilización de este puede aumentar mucho la resistencia térmica, ¿puede estimarse cuánto?

Venga pues y muchas gracias de nuevo


----------



## Cacho (Ago 4, 2010)

yoglorfindel dijo:


> ¿En qué te basas para escoger esos valores??, ¿existe alguna fórmula o es a base de experiencia?


Por acá tenés data sobre los condensadores y otras cuestiones de las fuentes de alimentación. Todo va en relación al ripple (rizado) admisible en tu circuito.
Como el consumo de tus amplis es una nada, con muy poco filtrado lo estabilizás bien y no vas a tener mejoras importantes al aumentarlo hasta el tamaño de una lata de gaseosa.

En el caso del ventilador y de los servos, el ripple no es para nada preocupante (sólo si fuera *muy* grande). El ventilador consume 80mA, así que con una nada de filtro ya tenés una buena estabilización, y más que partís de mucha más tensión y vas a quedar regulando muy por debajo del ripple. Con los amplis pasa lo mismo.
El único caso en el que podrías enfrentarte a problemas que salen de este asunto sería el LM317 regulando tensión cerca de la de entrada, pero de todas formas va a alimentar un motor o un servo, así que no va a ser algo muy crucial que digamos.



Más o menos se ve así. Lo verde (se me escaparon un par de cuadraditos pintados, sólo fueron errores de click) es representativo del ripple que tendrías a los 32V con 100uF de filtro y unos 35mA de corriente. Es feo, pero para un motor eso no es algo taaaaaaaaan malo.
Si te fijás, a los 12V estás por debajo del ripple y podés hacer tu vida contento y feliz inclusive sin disipar tanto en la resistencia limitadora del zener. 





​Como diría un conocido: "Al Rey Julien _le guta_ eso", y a la resistencia le gusta más .


yoglorfindel dijo:


> ¿Crees que la alimentación con zeners es adecuada para este tipo de amplificadores??, ¿no salen las líneas rizadas al tener tan pocos condensadores y son más estables las salidas de los reguladores??.


Ahí arriba lo tenés respondido 
Y podés ponerle un condensadorcito después de cada zener (digamos que 10-100uF/16V y no mucho más) para darla una segunda estabilización a la tensión.


yoglorfindel dijo:


> Es de tipo araña y la cuestión es que pone que tiene una resistencia térmica ridículamente baja (0.45 ºC/W), es esto posible?


Depende del tamaño que sea. Pueden ser 0,45ºC/W para 100mm, pero ese mide mucho menos que eso...


yoglorfindel dijo:


> al final hablas sobre la utilización de un ventilador y dices que debe soplar hacia el disipador, sin embargo todos los ventiladores que he visto en fuentes o el del microchip mismo del ordenador extraen el aire del disipador, ¿Por qué?. También dices que la utilización de este puede aumentar mucho la resistencia térmica, ¿puede estimarse cuánto?


Por lo de soplar/extraer: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f34/duda-debo-colocar-ventilador-amplificador-40680/
Y lo de estimar cuánto podemos achicar el disipador (o sea, aumentar su resistencia térmica) se puede. Eso sí, no es nada simple y depende de varios factores nada amables.


Saludos


----------



## yoglorfindel (Ago 5, 2010)

De acuerdo, me has convencido para hacer la alimentacion del ampli con zeners jejeje, pero me queda una duda, en el esquema de tu anterior mensaje, la alimentacion de  los reguladores 7812 y 317 la coges de antes del rectificador y luego la pasas de por 2 diodos. no se puede coger de despues del rectificador???, puede pasar ruido al ampli???


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 5, 2010)

yoglorfindel dijo:


> ... pero me queda una duda, en el esquema de tu anterior mensaje, la alimentacion de  los reguladores *7812 y 317 la coges de antes del rectificador *y luego la pasas de por 2 diodos. no se puede coger de despues del rectificador???, puede pasar ruido al ampli???


 La alimentación se esta tomado a través de 2 sistemas de rectificado distintos, un puente de Graetz (4 Diodos) y un puente rectificador de onda completa pero de 2 diodos.
No puedes tomar la tensión "Después" del rectificador (4 Diodos) porque crearías un cortocircuito entre fuentes, que se evita con el doble sistema de rectificado.


----------



## yoglorfindel (Ago 5, 2010)

Creo que no me he explicado bien, lo que yo decia es lo de la figura, es decir alimentar en paralelo la resistencia del zener para el voltaje positivo y los 2 reguladores utilizando como masa el cable comun del trafo. No veo ningun corto pero corregidme si me equivoco porfavor

Un saludo


----------



## Cacho (Ago 5, 2010)

Es más o menos lo mismo que te dijo Fogo antes: Al separar los rectificadores lográs más independencia en cuestiones de ruidos y esas cosas.

El primer puente puede hacerse con 4 diodos comunazos (1N400X), que va a manejar corrientes muy bajas. El segundo (en mi esquema) va a manejar corrientes un tanto más altas. Andá por un par de diodos más interesantes, de 3A como mínimo y 5A o más ya vas sobre seguro. Y hasta debería ser más barato que poner un solo puente integrado.

No puedo adivinar si se te va a colar ruido haciendo lo que proponés (que es válido). Podés probar de armar los dos bloques (el de los zeners y el de los reguladores integrados) y después alimentarlos de una manera y la otra, te fijás si anda con un solo puente y no mete ruidos molestos y... Ya está 

Saludos


----------



## yoglorfindel (Ago 6, 2010)

Perfecto entonces, lo que haré es montar primero el esquema que propongo que, en principio, me resulta mas atractivo por cuestion de espacio, lo pruebo y si veo que las señales no son suficientemente estables y me da problemas paso a separar la rectificación.

Muchas gracias a todos, os voy comentando los progresos. Un saludo


----------



## yoglorfindel (Ago 6, 2010)

Aupa foro:

Bueno, cuelgo la nueva PCB que tiene -+12V con los zeners para los amplis, +12V con regulador para el ventilador y una salida variable 3-30 V con regulador para los motores. Todas las salidas menos la variable tienen un led indicador.
Los calculos de las resistencias de los zeners me salen:
R=(33-12)/0.022= 954 Ohmios osea 1K (20 mA del led de 3mm y 2 mA de los amplis)
P=(33-12)*0.022=0.462 W, osea de 1 W

¿Son correctos??

Seguramente la monte y la pruebe la semana que viene. A ver que tal..

Un saludo


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 6, 2010)

yoglorfindel dijo:


> ...Bueno, cuelgo la nueva PCB que tiene -+12V con los zeners para los amplis, +12V con regulador para el ventilador ......


Y si yo *NO* tengo Eagle ¿ Como hago para ver el esquema ?

¿ No sería mejor publicarlo en un formato gráfico (BMP, JPG, PNG, Etc) ?, así "Todos" podrían ver y opinar.


----------



## Cacho (Ago 6, 2010)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Y si yo *NO* tengo Eagle ¿Como hago para ver el esquema?


Acá lo subo en PDF después de acomodarle unos cuantos de los nombres de los componentes (estaban bastante apiñados y varios superpuestos).

Se nota, Yoglorfinger, que no tenés mucha experiencia en el diseño de los PCBs. Sin intención de que suene mal, se lo ve bastante arrevesado.
Si respetaste todas las redes, entonces debería andar, pero no es "lindo" como se lo ve.

Las resistencias de los zeners...
Tenés 33V de entrada y 12V de salida, la cída es de 21V. Hasta acá, fácil.
22mA por rama de consumo y démosle 10mA al zener para que regule.

32mA y 21V de caída, eso da una resistencia de 656r. Serán 680r, va a ir bien y son 30mA y fracción, casi 31mA, lo que habrá ahí. Fenómeno.
¿Potencia? 21*0,031=0,65W => Usamos de 1W.

¿Potencia del zener? En el peor de los casos tendrá "sus" 12V de caída con los 31mA (los amplis no estarían consumiendo), y eso da 0,372W. Uno de 1/2W ya anda, con 1W vamos sobrados.

Listo el tema de los zeners 
Saludos


----------



## yoglorfindel (Ago 9, 2010)

No, la verdad es que no tengo mucha experiencia con el eagle, de hecho esta es la 5ª PCB que hago jejeje, pero bueno espero ir mejorando con la practica y aqui estamos para aprender, no??. La placa ha quedado tan apelotonada *POR*q*UE* quiero meterla en una caja y tengo problemas de espacio, ademas solo se hacer PCBs en una cara de ahi que las pistas sean un poco laberinticas. Todavia no he tenido ocasion de probarla, espero poder sacar un rato esta semana *POR*q*UE* el viernes marcho de vacaciones...

La idea de colgar el archivo de eagle era compartir el diseño y ahorrar trabajo si alguien queria utilizar parte del diseño o montarla directamente, aunque me imagino que en el estado es que esta el diseño, que todavia no es definitivo, si que tiene mas sentido colgarlo como imagen.


----------



## Cacho (Ago 9, 2010)

Si colgás el esquemático (.sch) de la fuente y aclarás de qué tamaño tiene que ser el impreso puedo darte una mano con eso.

Otra cosa: Estás usando el LM317K, que viene con encapsulado TO3. Da más corriente, pero no sé si efectivamente la necesitás. El LM317 (el común nomás) es TO220 y mucho más fácil de ubicar en un PCB.

Saludos


----------



## yoglorfindel (Ago 10, 2010)

Aupa Cacho:

La verdad es que no tengo esquematico de eagle *POR*q*UE* las tarjetas las hago directamente en Board con el esquema en papel ya que hasta ahora son todas placas sencillas, que ventajas tiene hacer antes el esquematico en eagle???, puede ser la razón por la que no me conecta las GNDs cuando hago una placa de masa????.

La placa, a ser posible no debe ser mayo de 70x90 mm

Si, el encapsulado es TO-3, En realidad lo seleccione *POR* tener mejores caracteristicas de transmisión de calor mas que por la corriente, y puesto que no tenia ni idea del dimensionado de los disipadores de calor preferia pecar de cauto. Ahora, depues de leer el hilo y el articulo que me comentaste podria haber puesto un TO-220 y calcularle el disipador, pero es que ya lo tengo comprado...


----------



## Cacho (Ago 11, 2010)

Acá te dejo una versión más elegante de tu circuito.
Sin el esquemático dibujado no puedo asegurar que esté todo bien, así que revisalo para cerciorarte 

Espero te sirva.

Saludos


----------



## Felix Juan (Ago 19, 2010)

Solo comentar lo mucho que se aprende aún con temas sencillos. En su día yo asumí que para hacer una fuente de alimentación había que usar un 78XX y no se me ha vuelto a ocurrir otra opción. Si necesitaba alimentar algo con muy bajo consumo recurria a la serie 78LXX. Sin embargo, aquí hemos visto que en ocasiones se puede resolver la alimentación con un simple zener. Ni se me había ocurrido pensarlo. ¡Viva la sencillez!


----------



## Cacho (Ago 19, 2010)

Felix Juan dijo:


> ¡Viva la sencillez!


+1 
Cuantos menos componentes y más simples sean, mejor. 

Saludos


----------



## nudo1nudo (May 2, 2014)

Ayuda, en el 7912 me bota -18v y quiero que me bote -12v 
les dejo algunos valoresresistencia 1k) (resistencia variable 5k) (condensador 104) (condensador 2200uf/50v) 
La entrada de todo es un transformador 20-0-20 de 2 Amperios

PD: Disculpen, el -12 de arriba es +12v


----------



## Felix Juan (May 7, 2014)

Si el dibujo sobre el circuito impreso es correcto, has conseguido conectarlo al revés (de hecho, creo que el 7812 también está al revés). El LM317 no lo tengo ahora en la mente y no te puedo decir, pero yo repasaría todo el patillaje con la documentación.

Suerte!!


----------



## tinchusbest (May 11, 2014)

Mira esto 

Puede ser porque los capacitores de salida deben ser de 1µF a 3.3µF máximo,por lo cual si pusiste uno mayor es factible que eleve la tensión.
Tambien es factible que despues del rectificador y el filtrado que pusisite la tension sea mayor a la tension maxima que el integrado soporte.
Tambien el mal colocar el integrado produce una tension diferente.
La tension a tomar la debes hacer desde los -12V hacia GND y no hacia los +12V.
Otra cosa es que el LM317 debe tener un diodo de proteccion entre la salida y la entrada.
Esto que te voy a escribir te puede parecer algo loco: Los integrados como los LM78xx y 79xx si le colocas un resistor entre masa y el pin ground cambia de tension a una mayor de la que tiene el integrado en si.Lee el data sheet. Por esto no creo que suceda en este circuito,pero saca el LM317 y fijate que tension te da el LM7912.
Otra cosa los componentes que van con el LM317 deben estar muy cerca del mismo; me ha pasado que coloque el resistor de ±220Ω, que va desde al salida hacia el ajuste, lejos del LM317 y no me reguló bien.


----------

